# Green Fang's back, and inviting you into his office



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello all you lovely MP'ers.  

To start off, in all honesty, I haven't really been posting much of my adventures anywhere for the last half a year or so. Now, I figure I may as well show you what's going on currently. 


*In Veg:*
&#9658;Gooey / Purple Empress x Larry OG (After speaking with OS, it will be named Purple Larry OG or Emperor OG or some type of variation.. we'll see if it even gets that far) I have 2 of these that made it, and 1 that almost didn't make it and still may not. We'll see what we get, if any, for FEM's here
&#9658;Dinafem - Cheese. Attitude says this is outdoor... but we'll see about that. lol. Why would something be labeled as outdoor only and not indoor? Just the height? 
&#9658;G13 - Cinderella 99. This one I'm really looking forward to!
&#9658;OG Seeds - Merlot OG x2. Also, really really looking forward to this. Though this is a regular seed strain, this is one of my favorite breeders of all my experience. Let's hope for a FEM!
&#9658;Paradise Seeds - Sensi Star x2. Hopeful that I get something nice out of this.
&#9658;9x Clones set in red solo cup with Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 over a week old and still looking great!

*Flower Tent #1:* (Set to 24/0 currently to allow more growth before flip)
&#9658;G13 - Pineapple Express x 5.  These beans have majorly impressed me. Matter of fact, anything I run from G13 seems to impress!  From seed sprout right through to 12 / 12 flip, these things have performed phenomenally! 
&#9658;DNA Genetics - Tangilope. This was an "exclusive Attitude birthday giveaway" so I'm also looking forward to this. Performing wonderfully, right along with its 5 PE neighbors. 
Will flip this tent in another 2 weeks or so

*Flower Tent #2:*(2 weeks to go on some, 4 weeks on others)
&#9658;Critical Jack Herer clone x2. 3rd generation(proper word for taking a clone from a clone?) . The first round was awesome stuff. Very lemony / citrus! Second round, I took at 8 weeks like an idiot and this 90% Sativa leaning strain didn't like that. So, came out awesome, then next round pooey, and now I'm hoping to get back to awesome this run by letting it go 10 weeks.
&#9658;World of Seeds - Afghan Kush x Yumbolt x3. (2nd gen clones) This is the best stuff I've grown to date. The density, yield, flavor, smell, looks... everything.. it ticks all the check boxes on the list!!!! I've aptly named this Lifesavers, because of smell. Very fruity / fuely. (if you are a breeder.. and you release something for sale.. that you created..... NAME IT... FOR EFF SAKES, THIS IS YOUR CHANCE TO NAME YOUR STRAIN YOU PUTZ!!!!) Needless to say, I can not wait for this one again!! 
&#9658;OG Seeds - Black Cauldron. Thiiiiis should be good! Remember back a few sentences ago when I said this was my favorite breeder so far? Well, the structure and entire process of this stuff has been a dream! Wonderful structure, strong branches (haven't needed to tie anything up yet). I'm anxious for this one, to say the least  
&#9658;CH9 - Blue Lemon Thai (3rd gen clone).  *Sigh*.... the BLT.... *sigh*....Well, this, and Pineapple Chunk, were the two strains I ran on my first ever run over a year and a half ago. It was the best performing one all around! So, this, from seed, was phenomenal again. I cloned it, and scrogged it in 10 gal pot with another (Lifesavers) in the tent.. vegged out, filled tent, and let go proper amount of time. The colas were kinda large in the scrogg, but *definitely *"airy" in comparison to the two previous times growing BLT. Needless to say, the dry end result was "sub par" and I already had another (3rd gen) clone ready to go into the other tent. So I grew out the 3rd gen, just recently took it, and it came out "better" but still not like it was from seed at ALL. It was a mutant too, after the generations, and most leaf's were only 3 leaf. Now, 4th gen (why I went this far I don't know) and the plant is just sad. it's at week 6 and just... sad really. We'll see what happens, but needless to say, this is probably my last run with her. 

Here's some pics, and hopefully you enjoyed the update. Please, please ask any and all questions! 

Oh, I'm currently growing everything in Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 and using Jungle Juice, Cal-Mag, Hygrozym, Pure Blend Tea, and Bloombastic. I have a sample pack of the 3 part GH Flora series that I'm thinking about trying with the new seedlings, but I'm just not sure I want to jump ship yet on current nute, as I feel I should get more "aware" with the nute and my setup as a whole, before trying something new for now. 



***Also***
Here's a random pic of some Delicious Seeds - Sugar Black Rose that I took and labeled. This strain, and all Delicious Seeds strains I've tried, get 10/10 from me. I will be running this again, 110% sure of! (I have a 5 pack and 1 freebie) 

View attachment AugustUpdateWide (2 of 6).jpg


View attachment AugustUpdateWide (3 of 6).jpg


View attachment AugustUpdateWide (4 of 6).jpg


View attachment AugustUpdateWide (5 of 6).jpg


View attachment AugustUpdateWide (6 of 6).jpg


View attachment AugustUpdateWide (1 of 6).jpg


View attachment AugustUpdateWide (1 of 2).jpg


View attachment AugustUpdateWide (2 of 2).jpg


View attachment SugarBlackRose.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh, on a side note.. that first pic, to the far right; That's a Critical Jack Herer. It was too tall when I reset tent # 2 into 12/12, but I wanted to keep the genetics.. so I chopped it right down till there was barely anything left. It came back with a force! hah


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2014)

Very very nice. Congrats.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2014)

Good to see you back DGF.  As always, great job!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Rose and THG!  Great to see you all again. 

:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 30, 2014)

Recently did a run of bubble hash and got a record 16 g's of hash from the 90 micron bag in one run only. Wooooo weee!!!


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking great Dr.  Quite the jungle in the one pic of the ladies in Flower.  Green Mojo and glad you came back and joined us again.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking good Fang.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Hamster Lewis and MR1 :aok: 

Appreciate you stopping by.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey My Grow Brother  How the hell is it going? Good to see you back on the Passion. The kids are all looking real good man. You still doing any in hydro? or you back in soilless? Believe it or not, I have a couple girls going now in a little tiny grow. Right now it just some autos that I had from freebies ffrom a while ago. I am running them in soilless, just coco/pearlite in 16gal totes. They are actually doing quite well. I should be pulling one of them in another week or 2. I expect to get a WHOLE OZ  from the first one and I might even get close to 2oz  :yay: from the second one. Give me a holler some time


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope you get 1.5 oz at least hush. lol. sorry.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey My Grow Brother  How the hell is it going? Good to see you back on the Passion. The kids are all looking real good man. You still doing any in hydro? or you back in soilless? Believe it or not, I have a couple girls going now in a little tiny grow. Right now it just some autos that I had from freebies ffrom a while ago. I am running them in soilless, just coco/pearlite in 16gal totes. They are actually doing quite well. I should be pulling one of them in another week or 2. I expect to get a WHOLE OZ  from the first one and I might even get close to 2oz  :yay: from the second one. Give me a holler some time



Everything is going great, minus just now getting over 101.5° temp. I'm not doing any hydro now, currently I'm solely in Sunshine Advanced Mix #4, and I honestly love it. If I had a sink and faucet in my space, I'd still be hydro hands down, just for that exceedingly awesome growth. Too many factors though, and too much work currently. So, soilless it is  

Yeah I've spoke with you somewhat recently and you mentioned you started something up. That, my friend, is so freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!! lol.. auto's. Silly things, but hey... they hit the spot, that's for sure! Let me know how they come out! 

Will hit you up soon ol' friend


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2014)

Good morning DR Fang, DGF, Fang, Dr Green Fang.

I am trying to apologize for calling dr fang another name yesterday Twice!  I think i got it now.. 

How you doing dgf?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm doing alright. Just getting over 101.5° temp all night last night. 

And you Rose, you well?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2014)

I am fine, i am off to physical therapy for a stupid knee.. Sounds like you have the flu, I am sorry, that is a high temp for adults. Are you feeling better this morning? Drink a lot of juice or water and stay hydrated. 

As far as if I am well, i know what you are asking, and I will get back to you on that. lol


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 2, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang,
Agree with you on the Sunshine dirt. On my 5th grow with it. Very happy with results. My present grow am using Sunshine in half and half in Dr. O`s Natural Soil. Dr. O`s not supposed to need any nutes during entire grow. Time will tell.
Congrats on a wonderful looking grow. Little ones to the frosty haired old ladies are shining bright. Peace.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for stopping in yooper, and mojo to you. :aok:


So after looking at everything today, I'm kind of .. er.. "sad" I guess would be the word..? 
Basically, this BLT that's going is developing horribly. The Critical Jack Herer seems sub par, but on the bright side, 3x Lifesavers and 1x Black Cauldron are doing phenomenal. Overall though, nothing will be ready by next week for an 8 week finish... not as it looks right now. I'm surely hoping things bulk up a bit more. 
Also, I wish my Pineapple Express and Tangilope would hurry up and grow these last few inches I want before I flip them!! I'm so far off of my stagger that I worked so hard to attain. I was doing every 4 weeks pull a tent get 16+ wholes... Varying factors have thrown that all out of whack. But, I do believe I have things ironed out and shouldn't have to see that happen again in the near future. 

Anyways, felt like venting. Enjoy your day everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

Good morning DGF, are you feeling better i hope?  Don't forget all the weight they put on the last two weeks. It is always something in my grows...seems like.  Hang in there...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Rose. My temperature is gone, but still sick. Meh, will get over it  

Yeah, well I'm running them 9 weeks I believe, just to be sure! hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2014)

Feeling about as close to 100%, as for my health, that I have felt in awhile. Good things. :aok: 

As for my room, I'll snag some pics soon, but yeah.. everything veggin' is nice enough looking, and all but 2 of my clones seem like they are going to make it after over 2 weeks from taking them. Funny, I have a plant that seems to have topped itself! Interesting enough we have someone running a thread here where they claimed this happened. I think it was because of how this seed shed its hood and my usual "help" I give it along the way if I think they are fussing about dropping their hoods (shells). I think I effectively topped this plant from SEEDLING and it's actually recovered. I'll get a shot of it tonight if I can manage one. The 5x Pineapple Express and 1x Tangilope that are veggin' under 800w HPS are doing phenomenal. Some of the better structured and health plants I've run in the last few months. My heights are between 13" and 17". I think I'm going to wait until everything is at least 15"-20". I don't want to send them early, I want them to produce as much as possible. 

My flower tent looks quite decent. The Critical Jack Herer is going the distance this time. I pulled it the first time at 9 weeks, and had some tell me it was their favorite ever (not mine but pretty good I thought) then I took a round of clones to 8 weeks and pulled anyways. These are heavy Sativa's.. like 80%+ and I think it's time I go 11-14 weeks and see what happens  I'm in no hurry. There's going to be 3x Lifesavers (Afghan Kush x Yumbolt) that will be ready at 9 weeks (ready at 8 but I'm going to run them 9)... there's 2 more left in the tent, that's 1x Blue Lemon Thai and 1x Black Cauldron. The BLT is so confusing. It's a heavy indica dom, but this thing has retarded itself along the cloning process it seems. It's a mutant, with most fan leaves being only 3 leaf not 5. And it's the least dense thing I've ever seen. I'm going to run this one longer just because it's so small and crappy looking! The Black Cauldron calls for 8-12 weeks from the breeder. I think I'm going to run this one along further with the Critical Jack Herer. Also, it's one of the plants that I've never had to do ANY training to keep the nugs up mid - late bloom. Huge colas too! 

So yeah, there's how it stands. Hopefully pics coming tonight.


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2014)

Look forward to some pics Dr....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2014)

Couldn't get any tonight. Hopefully better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Couldn't get any tonight. Hopefully better luck tomorrow.



No problem, it's all good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 9, 2014)

Alright here we go, some pictures  

I apologize for some not being as professional as I like, I just didn't have time to setup for proper composition, so my hand was shaking a bit and yea... anyways..

There's a shot of my veg tent in here, with older stuff in the front and blurry view of my clones in the back, that are now seeming to TAKE root; Woot!  

There's a shot of this Sensi Star plant that seemed to top itself from a seeming "hood removal" early on it its life. Should make for an interesting plant! 

There's a shot of the current tent that will be coming down in the next 1-3 weeks, but it's blurry and crappy and blah. hah! 

There's a shot of my 5x Pineapple Express / 1x Tangilope still vegging They are between 14" and 17".. not sure how big I'm going to let them grow before I flip. I was thinking when the first largest one hits 20" that's when I'll flip. So, soon... 

Lastly, there's some shots of buds from my Black Cauldron plant. Looking nice and frosty there  

View attachment SeptUpdateWide (2 of 4).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateWide (3 of 4).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateWide (1 of 4).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateWide (4 of 4).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateTall (1 of 5).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateTall (2 of 5).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateTall (3 of 5).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateTall (5 of 5).jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Rose :aok:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 9, 2014)

You have a nice looking garden there bud! Keep up the good work!


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 9, 2014)

Im in doc.  Looking real nice....


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2014)

Looking hella green and dank Dr.  Nice job.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks all! :aok: 

Chop chop for the 3x Lifesavers this Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm trying not to doubt myself, so I'm looking for some opinions. 

-4.5' x 4.5' x 7' Tent
-Two 600w fixtures
-Vegged 7 weeks (9 if you include cotyledon 2 week period) 
-Plants are between 14 1/2" tall, to 19" tall. 
-There's 6 of them. 5x Pineapple Express 1x Tangilope. 
-All plants have been topped / FIMed and LST'd

I'm considering flipping the 12/12 but I wanted to maximize my outcome. I believe my last two runs I may have flipped them a bit soon at around 15" for the tallest. I think today / night should be the last 24 hr period, and I should turn them off tomorrow and start 12/12. 

Thoughts?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm trying not to doubt myself, so I'm looking for some opinions.
> 
> -4.5' x 4.5' x 7' Tent
> -Two 600w fixtures
> ...



Flip'em Doc. Better a touch too small than too big imo. I have a gal in flower right now that stretched beyond my lights and I don't like it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 11, 2014)

Cheers for chiming in Aluminum Monster! :aok: 
I do believe tomorrow is "the flip." Smallest one is 15" and the largest one is 20" ... iiiiiiiiit's TIMMMEEEE!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

you will end up with 3 foot plants maybe, depending on the stretch, is that what you were thinking?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 11, 2014)

3 1/2' plus I figured. I just didn't want them to crowd each other out, but I don't want to under vegged like I have the last 2 runs. So, I've been my own worst enemy in my head the last 3 days. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

That us a fine amount of veg, 8 weeks really.Flip it baby.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2014)

Annnnd start of day 1 for Tent #1 with 5x Pineapple Express 1x Tangilope on 12/12 

Also.... today is my daughters 4th birthday.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Have a fun day entertaining Fang, those should look nice in your tent.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

very nice fang!!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

Enjoy the Day Doc!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Sep 12, 2014)

that looks like a crowd of DANK.....nice bro....peace


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks all!  

Everything is currently looking great and temps are phenomenal. Love this time of year!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

All 11 clones have taken root, with the cut - CloneEx dip - right into red solo cup of Sunshine (coco/perlite/peat moss/microcor haze) method. I did 8 in the bottom of my veg tent, with residual light, and 3 in the bottom of a flowering tent. So 7 took with residual 24/0 light, and 4 took with residual 12/12 light. 

If I had to compare the two situations, it would seem the 12/12 clones "look" better. No dead leaves after 3 weeks, whilst the ones in the veg all had dying lower leaves... either way, everything has new growth and is reaching for the light, but 0 necrosis from doing clones in 12/12. 

Thoughts on this?  


As for the Lifesavers, it's drying nicely and I think I'll be able to take it down tomorrow or the next day, and that will be a 4-5 day dry in the tent it seems. Looks like I got 2 oz's at least from each.. I was hoping for 3 minimum. Should've vegged a little longer. Oh well. 

The 4 Sativas have been left in the tents and are REALLY bulking up. So glad I'm running these 11+ weeks to see what I've been missing with my Sativas. This Black Cauldron is the best thing I've run hands down so far. OG Seeds (breeder) has some of the most solid stuff I've seen yet. Speaking of which, I've got two confirmed females from my Merlot OG seeds I ran, and I'm exceedingly excited about that. It's looking like I have 1 male Gooey/Purple Empress x Larry OG and 1 unknown. Will have to give those some more time. 

And lastly, I'm trying to reveg my Lifesavers. I took all 3 down to the stumps but left a good amount of green and some fan leaves on it to see if it reveg's. Any thoughts on revegging from others? 


Would really appreciate any thoughts on everything above, please!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

2 hours and none of the regulars have popped in? 

I'm really curious to some of your thoughts on my questions. If you read the entire last post, you can see my question marks.


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> If I had to compare the two situations, it would seem the 12/12 clones "look" better. No dead leaves after 3 weeks, whilst the ones in the veg all had dying lower leaves... either way, everything has new growth and is reaching for the light, but 0 necrosis from doing clones in 12/12.
> 
> Thoughts on this?



That is very interesting. So both sets threw roots after the same length of time and the 12/12 set looks better than the Veg set?  I might have to flip my cloning chamber to a 12/12 light schedule and see if that improves my chances and gets me a better quality clone. I have been having problems with the cuts drying up where the new growth should come. They have roots but never survive after being transplanted. They just hang around for a couple weeks with no new growth.    Awesome find.  

As for the reveg, I have never gotten one to take. They usually fade away with no new growth. I think I take too much of the plant at harvest though.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> That is very interesting. So both sets threw roots after the same length of time and the 12/12 set looks better than the Veg set?  I might have to flip my cloning chamber to a 12/12 light schedule and see if that improves my chances and gets me a better quality clone. I have been having problems with the cuts drying up where the new growth should come. They have roots but never survive after being transplanted. They just hang around for a couple weeks with no new growth.    Awesome find.
> 
> As for the reveg, I have never gotten one to take. They usually fade away with no new growth. I think I take too much of the plant at harvest though.



Should be able to tell which set is better, I believe, even in the pics. The 4 WITHOUT wooden tags are the 12/12, and are fully green and seem to have lost no leaves in the process, whilst the other that were 24/0 all lost the lower 1-3 leaves, and generally had a "harder time" I'd say. 

Here's some tent porn. Enjoy :aok: 

View attachment MidSeptUpdateWide (1 of 5).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateWide (2 of 5).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateWide (4 of 5).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateWide (5 of 5).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (17 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (18 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (20 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (22 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTallExtra1 (1 of 1).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateWide (3 of 5).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (2 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (3 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (5 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (6 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (7 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (8 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (9 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (10 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (11 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (12 of 22).jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

And more.. 

View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (14 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (15 of 22).jpg


View attachment MidSeptUpdateTall (16 of 22).jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2014)

Man that one dried branch looked Dark as hell. Is that a hashy strain? Looks yummy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Man that one dried branch looked Dark as hell. Is that a hashy strain? Looks yummy.



That's World of Seeds - Afghan Kush X Yumbolt (I've called it "Lifesavers") 
There's a link here to my thread on it specifically: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69374 
Here's a link to it on The Tude: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co....llection-afghan-kush-x-yumbolt/prod_2797.html

This is one of my all time favs so far in my 1.5 years of doing this.  An instant fav, and I haven't even smoked it, is this Black Cauldron I have going. 

Hammy, did you notice the 4 red solo cups _without _wooden clothes pins? (4 on the right side) They are noticeably better looking than the others.


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Totally enjoyed your bud porn.


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2014)

nice job. calling it lifesavers might confuse some people as BOG has a very popular strain by the same name.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Looking good Fang, nice shots.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm very impressed. 

What strain is this? Looks incredible. Is that "lifesavers" ? 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411096525981.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2014)

DeepfriedNugs said:


> I'm very impressed.
> 
> What strain is this? Looks incredible. Is that "lifesavers" ?
> 
> View attachment 217597




That's World of Seeds - Afghan Kush X Yumbolt (I've called it "Lifesavers" but I believe I will officially stop lol, since Umbra knows of one called that already) 
There's a link here to my thread on it specifically: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=69374 
Here's a link to it on The Tude: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...prod_2797.html


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> That's World of Seeds - Afghan Kush X Yumbolt (I've called it "Lifesavers" but I believe I will officially stop lol, since Umbra knows of one called that already)
> There's a link here to my thread on it specifically: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=69374
> Here's a link to it on The Tude: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...prod_2797.html



Thats some dank lookin bud.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 19, 2014)

:aok:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Killer bud shoots! :48:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing all those beautiful pics Doc!


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah what am said but now cure them bad boys so u can come share those with us :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 19, 2014)

that camera sure makes it look like you know how to grow some pretty stanky dank there mr---i mean dr---is it really as good as it looks---j/k---i'm sure it is---keep up the good work---you are the poster child for posting perfectly grown plants :headbang:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the awesome comments Orange!! Humbling sir. :aok: 

@Kindbud + AM: Thanks for stopping in! Kindbud, the drying stuff will go to the jars tonight. Test smoke anyone? 

I really want to get some of Melvanetics - Buckeye Purple  and other strains going on. Mostly the Buckeye Purple though, that stuff looks intense! Would love to photograph it!


----------



## MR1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ha Fang your not the only one that wants to get their camera lens in front of them purple buds.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2014)

Sweet Buds!

Come by my journal for some Outdoor California Sunshine Fall Style Buddage.

What do you mean by "hours of editing?".  Beyond cropping what do you do to "edit".  Just wondering.  Beginner photographer here. Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

tcbud said:


> Sweet Buds!
> 
> Come by my journal for some Outdoor California Sunshine Fall Style Buddage.
> 
> What do you mean by "hours of editing?".  Beyond cropping what do you do to "edit".  Just wondering.  Beginner photographer here. Thanks.



I'll stop in for sure. :aok: 

As for editing, man, what didn't I do? hahah. 

I adjusted this in Adobe Lightroom 4: 

-Exposure
-Highlights
-Clarity
-Contrast
-Temp
-Shadows
-Whites
-Blacks
-Saturation
-Vibrance
-Tone Curve
-Did some sharpening masking

And then, I used a detailed "brush" to draw in more adjustments to specific areas of the picture by themselves. All of the same things I just listed above, adjusted in 3-10 spots per picture, very detailed. 

I just wish I had some better lens's for macro pics, and even a better body technically. I just use an entry level DSLR camera (Canon T3 Rebel).

But I have fun with it really and I think some stuff comes out great!  Thanks for stopping in and asking some questions.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 20, 2014)

Bit of an update. Showing the reveg attempt, the Pineapple Express about a week+ after flip, and a couple buds. 

Mostly, here's the picture of G13 Labs - Cinderella 99... very odd situation here.. I'm seeing absolutely no branching going on what so ever. And the plant is about 10" tall. 

Any thoughts on that?? (The last 3 pics are Cindy 99) 

View attachment SeptUpdateAgainWide (2 of 3).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateAgainWide (3 of 3).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateAgainWide (1 of 3).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateAgainTall (1 of 5).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateAgainTall (2 of 5).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateAgainTall (3 of 5).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateAgainTall (4 of 5).jpg


View attachment SeptUpdateAgainTall (5 of 5).jpg


----------



## MR1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice Fang. I have one Satori clone with very little branching and others from the same plant with lots , strange, I don't know why.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Very nice Fang. I have one Satori clone with very little branching and others from the same plant with lots , strange, I don't know why.



Thanks MR1

And yeah, I do not think she... he... whatever it is, will make the cut. I don't like the structure now, then what's  that telling me down the line?


----------



## MR1 (Sep 21, 2014)

It would probably end up being a single cola plant.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

MR1 said:


> It would probably end up being a single cola plant.



Those exist?! 

I know there's a method called "lollipop" / "SOG" ... but usually you have to CREATE this lol. 

So this strain wouldn't be good for training, and impossible to clone.....nope, nope... not staying in the garden! lol


----------



## MR1 (Sep 21, 2014)

You have a good replacement for it I'm sure.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

MR1 said:


> You have a good replacement for it I'm sure.



Oh sure do! The replacement is longer veg and wider plants hah  

I actually am starting to try to veg out more than I'll need so I can "thin the herd" and take what I need each flip. It used to be hard for me to kill a perfectly good female, but now-a-days... I'm a murderer lol


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

nice porn!


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 21, 2014)

Got love showing thru the results here, nice show Dr


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2014)

:aok: Thanks you both


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks TOA!


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2014)

Love your, excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin, bud porn. Wish I had your picture taking skills. Oops, gotta have them buds first. 
Idea I use to mark different strains is to use different color tie wraps on each pot. Drill hole and attach tie wrap. Works for me anyway. Peace.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the update Doc! Your garden is looking very happy


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 24, 2014)

Doc, i had a G13 that did the same thing as your plant, i vegged it for 2 months and it never threw a side branch, i have no idea why, i ended up just tossing it, it was really weird though.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 24, 2014)

@yooper: Thanks for enjoying  As for the colored ties, that's a great idea and I've seen someone do that before. I need to remember that. 

@AM: Appreciate you stopping in and saying it looks good! :aok: 

@Iron: Yeah, I was bound to figure it out, so I topped it a few days ago, and now I have beautiful side branching starting. Woo! 

These Sativas (Critical Jack Herer x2 / Black Caudron x1) are really packing on the size. They come down next week, 11 weeks in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 28, 2014)

Yanked out a couple of boys today.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2014)

It's chop-chop day for 2x Critical Jack Herer, 1x Black Cauldron and 1x Blue Lemon Thai. Day 77 for these strong Sativa leaners (except for the BLT, that's very Indica dom, but this mutant wasn't even close to ready when it should have been).

This Black Cauldron.. man... guys, take note of OG Seeds. Everything I've ever run from them has majorly impressed me!! 

Will post pics if I get some. So strapped for time!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 1, 2014)

Lots going on here. Attempting a Scrog with this next one. I've already done one scrog, and it worked quite well, but I did a HORRIBLE strain through it and .. yeah, meh. 

This is going to be slightly complex, but I'm running 7 plants in this scrog. Hopefully it should eliminate some of the extensive veg time that I would normally do if I did 4. My goal is to do 4 in a scrog now, and see how that goes. 

Will get pics up soon, just really tapped for time! Off to go see The Boxtrolls with my daughter today. Very important things!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update and have a  great time with your daughter!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

Small picture update. 

Firstly, it looks like I had two (rather large) silkworm's eating some fan leaves. They never touched a bud, but got to a few of the leaves. I found them under a couple, when I was chopping down my last tent. Any and all thoughts on this please??

There's a shot of my Black Cauldron that's been chopped, and the entire full drying tent,. There's a shot of the clones in my dirty veg table that I need to clean today. There's a shot of my 5x Pineapple Express and 1x Tangilope at around week 3 in flowering. And there's some shots of my Scrog. Normally, I wouldn't do my scrog like this, but I had 7 going in and figured "why not"? It will at least help me spread them out as  much as possible before I flip. How long should I veg this screen do you think? Should I do the "3/4 full then flip" rule, or possibly flip earlier with this many? 

Thoughts.. any and all. Please let me have them. 

:aok:

*edit*
Sorry, some of the picture edits were done "quick and dirty" as I'm stressed for time. 

View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stWIDE (1 of 6).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stTALL (2 of 8).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stTALL (3 of 8).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stTALL (1 of 8).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stWIDE (5 of 6).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stWIDE (2 of 6).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stTALL (4 of 8).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stTALL (8 of 8).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stTALL (5 of 8).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stTALL (6 of 8).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stWIDE (3 of 6).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stWIDE (4 of 6).JPG


View attachment JournalUpdateOct1stTALL (7 of 8).JPG


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking good. I have never done a SCROG so can't help there.  I think I would feak out if I found a silk worm in my grow.  Not a fan of bugs.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Hamster :aok: 

Hoping more people will check in.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 2, 2014)

That pillar is huge! I can almost hear him eating that leaf lol. I'm not one for writing short stories on here soooo. Plants look very healthy, Bud looks awesome. Pics all came out great! Keep on doin what yer doin!


----------



## MR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks good Fang. It depends how much that strain stretches in flower, if they double in size it won't take long to fill that screen. I know with my led light I get very minimal stretch so I could probably go 90% full before flipping to 12/12.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2014)

What a great harvest!  Plants are beautiful as always.  

What is the distance from the top of the pots to the bottom of the screen?  I think you may want to raise the screen on the scrog a bit.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> What a great harvest!  Plants are beautiful as always.
> 
> What is the distance from the top of the pots to the bottom of the screen?  I think you may want to raise the screen on the scrog a bit.



I knew this one, but I'm going to use a funnel with a bent tube to get nutes in. IT's like this because of veg time and other various factors. If I get more distance, I'm going to increase my veg time. 

What do you think I should do about flipping with these 7 in 3 gal pots THG? Also, what do you think about the Silk Worm? 

Thanks for the comments all!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Looks good Fang. It depends how much that strain stretches in flower, if they double in size it won't take long to fill that screen. I know with my led light I get very minimal stretch so I could probably go 90% full before flipping to 12/12.



Yeah, I was thinking that, and I have various strains in here, so it's all going to be different. I'm thinking I should stick to the standard of 3/4 full.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey cool man that is "Ahhooka the smoking catapillar"  If you aren't sure, go ask Alice. Let him eat a bunch more of the sugar leaves then dry and smoke him  Then watch the new version of Alice in Wonderland :hubba:

I would go with the 3/4 full on the scrog. They should fill it pretty quick with it being that close.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 3, 2014)

> Let him eat a bunch more of the sugar leaves then dry and smoke him



LOL! :laugh: 



> I would go with the 3/4 full on the scrog. They should fill it pretty quick with it being that close.



Yeah, that's what I'm certainly thinking. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2014)

Alright, dry weight for last haul was around 21 O's. My goal each time is 16, so I consider this a success. What I don't like is the BLT that I'm never running again. Beyond that, this Black Cauldron is easily the best thing I've run since Wizard's Potion.. which shows me a pattern here; OG Seeds are phenomenal! I'm going to run entire runs of their stuff, and just have 1 experimental plant on the side at a time. 

Pics to come soon enough.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Fang , what didn't you like about the Blue Lemon Thai, was it from CH9? I have a freebee coming from attitude. I was hoping it might be good.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2014)

BLT from seed is quite decent. Almost worth the space it takes, from seed. I've run from seed twice, as I got mine as a freebie the first time I ran it, and it was the best of the 2 kinds (other kind was Pineapple Chunk from B-Farms). I liked it enough to purchase a few beans about a half a year or more down the road. From seed, again, it was rather good...but everytime I cloned it, it got worse and worse. So I only have room and time for strains that meet my "check list" and BLT is far from meeting all the check marks.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Was it from CH9?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Was it from CH9?



Yes it was.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you Fang, I guess it will be a one time thing, did the clones not grow well or was the potency not there?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2014)

Potency was fine enough, but again I've run things much stronger! The structure after cloning was super airy, and they (3 diff phenos) all mutated, growing 3 leaf only fans right till the end. The buds were super duper airy and very leafy. The smell and taste are sub par. Sorry to disappoint, but this has been my experience. Quite alright from seed, horrible to clone.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 4, 2014)

No problem Fang , it is a freebee so I will grow out the seed and enjoy it once, but it is good to know about your experience with it.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 15, 2014)

This G13 Labs - Pineapple Express and DNA - Tangilope..... is just amazing. We're at 4 1/2 weeks in, and the smells / resination / size / structure of all of this is just great. I have 1 out of 5 phenos, from the PE, that is taller, thinner buds, less smell and more Sativa looking... I don't think I'll keep that one. But with all the clones I do have, it wouldn't hurt to get rid of some of the "lesser" clones. 

The Scrog is doing "ok"... vegging for a week under 1000watt HPS seems to suck. Something about that light, they just don't like to grow. I need to get MH bulbs or something for vegging my scrog further, next time. 

:aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 16, 2014)

Aaaaaand, I have Thrips.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 16, 2014)

That sucks Fang, I have never had thrips, I guess it is bad. I hope you kill em all.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 16, 2014)

I believe I caught them at an early stage. Administered a spray bottle with .5 ML Neem and .5 ML Joy Dish Soap all over the tops and bottoms of the leaves, down the stems and some in the medium. 

Will do this again in 10 days. Neem was all I had for any type of assistance, until I can make it to a store or have it delivered. Neem Oil should solve my issue.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 16, 2014)

That is good man, would not want your grow to be affected.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 17, 2014)

Just hope I mixed it strong enough... I didn't want to over do it.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am sure you will figure it out. SNS 209 is also good for thrips.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 18, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I am sure you will figure it out. SNS 209 is also good for thrips.



The 217 will kill the flyers instantly, but the 209 will kill the eggs. Just something I noticed. 217 will kill ants too


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 21, 2014)

Alright, well it had been 3 days since my first Neem treatment, and I know I was supposed to wait 10-14 days before the next treatment, but I really didn't feel like I did a concentrated enough mixture the first time. So, they got the treatment again on Sunday. 

Everything seems fine, except these little buggers are taking their time to die off... I know, I know, that's how it's supposed to be.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Alright, well it had been 3 days since my first Neem treatment, and I know I was supposed to wait 10-14 days before the next treatment, but I really didn't feel like I did a concentrated enough mixture the first time. So, they got the treatment again on Sunday.
> 
> Everything seems fine, except these little buggers are taking their time to die off... I know, I know, that's how it's supposed to be.



Don't know if you saw my other post or not but SNS 203 is what you want for thrips.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah I don't see anywhere where anyone discusses Thrips and have a general consensus. I think I'm going to get those 3 types of SNS (203 / 209 / 217) and also Azamax ... just to cover my bases (No, I wouldn't use them all at once! hahahhaa) 

Thanks Lyfespan :aok: 


Ok, will DEFINITELY get pics and have em up by tonight... hopefully.. I think.. maybe. 

....but definitely.....
..............................maybe...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 21, 2014)

Pictures... 
Veg space, under attack by fungus gnats and Thrips. Fun..
Scrog should've vegged longer, they are 1 1/2 week in on 12/12. Oh well, it will be all good. 
Pineapple Express / Tangilope are doing phenomenal! week 5 1/2 and really large with great smells! 
Also, you can see my clones and my "tiny clone experiment" lol... just wanted to see if it would take, that's all. 

View attachment OctoberUpdateTall (1 of 6).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateTall (2 of 6).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateTall (3 of 6).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateTall (4 of 6).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (2 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (1 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (7 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (8 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (4 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (3 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (5 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (6 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateTall (6 of 6).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateTall (5 of 6).JPG


----------



## MR1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking good there Fang, nice plants. I hope your cloning experiment works, my last experiment failed.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's a bunch of shots of my OG Seeds - Black Cauldron.. this is the best stuff I've ever had. I love it.  

The last two are Lifesavers (Afghan Kush x Yumbolt) 

View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (9 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (10 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (11 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (12 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (13 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (14 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (15 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (16 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (17 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (18 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (22 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (23 of 24).JPG


View attachment OctoberUpdateWide (24 of 24).JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 22, 2014)

*bump* 

Check it out


----------



## MR1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Black Cauldrin looks real good, I saw OG seeds somewhere but can't remember where. I am putting it on my list. Just made a seed order yesterday so I am good for a while. Where did you get the seeds Fang?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking nice Fang, SNS will do the trick for the thrips. Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks *MR1*, I got my batch of beans in trade directly to the breeder. You can buy OG Seeds on Rhino Seeds. 

Out of stock on a lot of the amazing ones, but honestly everything from OG Seeds is amazing!  

Thank you as well *Rosebud* for stopping in and giving your advice! I really appreciate people stopping by my threads. My goal is to have SNS and Azamax very soon. I hope the Neem was successful for now, as I'm low on funds and can not really afford much right now :aok:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 22, 2014)

Dannnngggg Dr! Thanks for sharing those beautiful pics!


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey Doc


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey G13


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2014)

YAY!! So just an update.. 

I don't really see anymore Thrips. Saw, I think, two of them yesterday (killed them with Fiskars) I think the clones are a bit "burnt" from the two treatments of Neem Oil.. so I hope they make it. Still picking up three kinds of SNS and Azamax for the future! 

Also, one out of two of my Merlot OG plants is a purple pheno! :yay: It's an OG Seeds genetic, so I'm exceedingly excited to see how this turns out!! I know purple is mostly about a "novelty" but I believe if you DO couple the couple with great genetics, you have a win/win. Let's admit it... purple weed can be pretty. 

And finally, my 5x Pineapple Express are so amazing. Well, 4 out of the 5 pheno's are amazing, there's 1 that's surely crap as for structure. So, I tossed all my PE 2'S since it doesn't have the traits I'm looking for. PE 1 and PE 3 were my two pics that are going on. Both different in many traits, but also excellent in each of their own rights. It's fun finally figuring this thing out. You know? Cloning... I had horrible success in it at the start, but now I'm literally 100% going straight  into Sunshine in a Red Solo cup. I figured before; "I'll just grow from seed all the time...that'll be easy." What a crap thought lol! Get a nice pheno and HOLD ON TO IT!! There's a few previous pheno's of certain strains I've done that I really really wish I had kept. But, alas, I was failing at cloning. It's nice to have it down now. Time to keep some mom's I think.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 23, 2014)

Mom's, now your talking.  Well done Dr....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 28, 2014)

This Pineapple Express and Tangilope are impressive at just over 6 weeks in!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok, Azamax bought and applied. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 2, 2014)

Cloned everything tonight, and transplanted the 9 I'm putting into the tent next. They are between 10" - 12" and I was hoping to flip them next week. Everything is telling me I'll have to wait one more week beyond that though!  

The Pineapple Express and Tangilope that I hope to take down next weekend, are really impressing me. I hope the end result is as good as the entire process has been with them. I've tied up 1 branch.... I probably didn't even have to. Excellent structure. Huge buds, and so aromatic. If I get these results with this Botanicare Pure Blend Tea, I can only imagine what it will be like after I brew up my own tea. Using Alaskan Ancient Forest Humus, Mycorrhizae, Brown Sugar .. one more thing, can't remember this moment. Question.. I was told to use Brown Sugar instead of Molasses for soilless (Sunshine Advanced Mix #4) What's the general thought on that? 

Not sure if the Thrips are slowing down from the Azamax, but I'm generally hopfull that all will be well. I have to send them in to flowering just after the second treatment of Azamax, so I damn sure hope it works.... if not, I'm going to use Safer's End All just after about 9 more days from flip. Hoping that will be fine just before budding starts really picking up. I don't see why Azamax won't help my issue though!

Also, I'm considering getting an LED light (one that PJ has recommended) just to keep a couple moms under. I think it would be worth the $100 for the light, I dunno.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope everything is going good for you Fang, did you ever get to use the SNS for the thrips?

 For a couple bucks more and almost double the wattage you might want to consider their old style light.
http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light-100-3w.html


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow... that is awesome, thank you MR1!! :aok: 

You've swoon me on this one!


----------



## MR1 (Nov 3, 2014)

It also has a switch for veg or bloom, but what do I know. lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 6, 2014)

Cheers MR1 :aok:   


Ok, tomorrow is chop chop day for Pineapple Express x5. These are some absolutely phenomenal plants, and I'm so happy to have kept a couple of these pheno's. The Tangilope is just something super special, and I will also keep this pheno going. 

Will be buying more lights to make my veg space larger so I can keep some mom's!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh yeah, and Thrips seem to be gone. Will still do my second and final round of Azamax soon, just in case there's some eggs or random ones I didn't see. It really helped cleaning up the bottom portions of the plants and transplanting. Seems to have suffocated eggs and rid most the adults. Hoping that the Azamax is doing its job as well, but I say, these plants are phenomenal looking in compared to last week or two.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 7, 2014)

If it has not been mentioned, Spinosad will get rid of thrips and the like in one application and it is not harsh on plants at all.

http://www.planetnatural.com/product/monterey-garden-insect-spray-spinosad/

Things are looking very nice in here, keep it rolling.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 7, 2014)

nice pics fang,looks like you got alot going on.....gonna have to try to score some black caul. beans.....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks you guys! Big picture update coming soon.. taking down the PE and Tangilope tonight / tomorrow. I'm absolutely happy with this run! Great stuff  

@P.J.: It has not been said, so thanks for that! It seems the Azamax and "cleaning up" of lower half with a transplant has gotten rid of my Thrips. I'm almost 9 days since first Azamax application and will re-apply on the 9th day. Then I'm going to keep things like Savers End All and Spinosad for "instant" help and also just so I have multiple things to rotate on. 

Thanks all! Expect a lot of pics soon! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 12, 2014)

I still need to do a picture update but may as well do a text update..

So I chopped the 5x Pineapple Express and 1x Tangilope and OH MY is this stuff pretty awesome looking / smelling etc. The density is amazing, I sure do love running 1200watts of HPS in my 4.5 x 4.5's. 

I transplanted 16 clones from red solo cups to 1 gal pots, in my veg tent. Speaking of veg tent, I applied second application exactly 9 days after first, of Azamax, and there's no Thrips in sight. Plants are looking super healthy. 

This time I threw 12 plants in one 4.5 x 4.5 using 3 gal pots and they were all 15"  -  17" in height. I'm looking to absolutely MAX out my space. All 12 plants were topped and have been cleaned up on the bottom portion. 6x Pineapple Express 5x Tangilope 1x Critical Sensi Star (the clone I got from my friends setup... refer to that thread I started)... I think this is going to be perfect!! I will be wall to wall, and considering I'm very much over lit for my space (if over lit was ever a thing) I'm glad that I'll be maxin' out. I had room left over after this last harvest and it drives me nuts. This next harvest I will have TONS of freaking room left over, as when I tried to scrog I vegged them over another week under HPS light and they just didn't like it. Not much growth and leaves were yellowing so I just flipped them. I think this is my last time scrogging for awhile... least till I can get some good veggin' lights to put in when I need to grow it out. 

Will get some pics up. Honestly, this Pineapple Express came out much better than I ever anticipated, and I'm just super happy that I can clone like a pro now. I've taken a good 150+ clones since learning my current method, and I've not lost a single one, LOL!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok here we go. There's some random pics of my harvest, in which I ended up with 16 o's of Pineapple Express and just over 3 o's of Tangilope for a grand total of just under 20 o's for one tent.  This stuff smells, feels, looks, tastes and works amazing.  

There's also pics of the current veg tent situation with some in 1gals and some in red solo cups.

You can see the 12 I have going on in one tent now. I think they are going to fill the tent *perfectly*. Fingers crossed...

Also, you can see my poor scrog I have going on. I vegged them for just over a week in HPS lighting, and they just didn't like it. Started yellowing and didn't grow very much, so note to self.. don't veg in HPS. I won't get as much out of this run, but I have clones of everything and can run whatever I want from this run after. 

You can see some damage from Fungus gnats (fruit flies) on some of the leaves. 

Leave any and all thoughts please! :aok: 

View attachment UpdateNovWide5.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide6.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide7.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide8.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide9.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide10.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide11.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide12.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide13.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (1 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (2 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (3 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (4 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovTall (6 of 6).JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide1.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide2.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide3.JPG


View attachment UpdateNovWide4.JPG


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

Everything is looking decent Doc!  That fade on the scrog plants is crazy looking. They look like the want some nitrogen.

I hate fungus gnats. Are those sticky strips? What brand are they? I've been using the fly tape but the fans blow it all over the place.

Sounds like ya had a great harvest last go around!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, I been giving them nitro still during flower, because of all the yellowing. They did NOT like to veg under the HPS, lol. Not sure of brand on sticky traps I will get that figured out for ya :aok: Thanks for checking it out.

*Edit* 

Half the pictures weren't showing.. now fixed!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 14, 2014)

Half the pictures weren't showing.. now fixed!


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice doc...


----------



## Lesso (Nov 14, 2014)

Those buds look outstanding!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

Now how in heck did ya forget to post those flower shots???LOL!

Very nice Doc!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 14, 2014)

Hah, yeah I didn't forget, they just didn't post or something.. I dunno. Either way, it's sorted.  

Thanks for stopping in and enjoying all! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's a morning bump of the thread. Check last page for pic updates please.  

Thanks all who've stopped in so far :aok:


----------

